# Alrighty chaps



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Some of you know me from MT, and was abruptly outed after a year there for no good reason other than "There's been too many people moaning to me about you", ha!!

Just from browsing you all seem like a more switched on bunch, and I look forward to getting my cutting diet sorted, and offering a lot of tips on training.

See you all around,

KS


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome m8,sorry i dont know u from the other site,but any one whos got tips is a good adition to this site, :wink:


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey m8. welcome!!!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi man.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello mate-good to see you over here as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> hello mate-good to see you over here as well


You too mate!!!

And thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!!

KS


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome 8)


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome m8


----------

